# How many egg yolks a day???



## ExLe (Aug 16, 2011)

There are always conflicting studies about the egg yolk and how many one should consume daily. I Love eggs and sometimes feel bad trashing yolks. I am just concerned if to many yolks every day will have a bad effect on the heart due to the high cholesterol.

I currently have a very clean bulk diet and get about 80g of healthy fats from extra virgin olive oil, flax seed oil, and nuts. I have about 1 cheat meal a week if at all.

I also exercise 6 days a week for about a hour and a half each day of lifting and cardio. 

I scramble 5 eggs every morning, how many yolks should I toss out of the 5???


----------



## sosc (Aug 17, 2011)

Its a tough call. I was reading a great article today on Fats and Cholesterol.
Here is the relevant section for you:



> For most people, the amount of cholesterol eaten has only a modest impact on the amount of cholesterol circulating in the blood. (17) For some people, though, blood cholesterol levels rise and fall very strongly in relation to the amount of cholesterol eaten. For these "responders," avoiding cholesterol-rich foods can have a substantial effect on blood cholesterol levels. Unfortunately, at this point there is no way other than by trial and error to identify responders from non-responders to dietary cholesterol.


 
To be on the safe side, you could limit yourself to one yolk
a day. I eat only one hard-boiled egg every day.

I always hate throwing things away. If I where you I'd consider
buying the eggs with the yolks removed. Eggology is one company
that does this.


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

My  bro  is on his last rotations of medicine and he forewarned me about my yolk consumptions. Regardless of what you read, the yolk is where the high cholesterol is. Eating about  maybe 3 yolks, probably wouldn't cause any problems. Now when you want to hit 5 or 6, there's a problem. Why not just get one of those "egg white beaters", and then add the yolks afterward?


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

Hubby's in his mid-forties, and he eats five whole eggs every morning, scrambled in butter, with cheese. 

His lipids are fine. 

I eat a high-fat diet (more than half my calories usually come from fat) and my cholesterol came DOWN on the Atkins diet. 

Dietary cholesterol has very little impact on blood lipids. Of far greater concern is obesity, fructose consumption, and transfats. 

In short - don't toss any of 'em. Egg yolks are good for you.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 17, 2011)

i usually eat 6 whole eggs with 4 whites...but ima bulkin


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

brad, if you're bulking, eat the four yolks you're tossing. Almost half the protein's in the yolk.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> brad, if you're bulking, eat the four yolks you're tossing. Almost half the protein's in the yolk.


 

ya but is 10 yolks too much fat a cholesterol?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I never throw the yolk away. They're tasty.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> ya but is 10 yolks too much fat a cholesterol?


"Too much" fat? Not if your calories are where you want them to be. 

Too much cholesterol? I know we've heard cholesterol demonized for years, but I'm just not buying it. The link between cholesterol consumption and blood lipids is weak. Even the uber-low AHA step II diet only lowered bad cholesterol by 11% - and lowered good cholesterol by 7%! Efficacy of a Therapeutic Lifestyle Change/Step 2 diet in moderately hypercholesterolemic middle-aged and elderly female and male subjects

Every metric of my health improved when I INCREASED my consumption of saturated animal fats and cholesterol. Ten years in, my health continues to be strong while eating a diet high in animal fat. 

10 eggs a day though - you must be a joy to train with! <holds nose>


----------



## appleyard777 (Aug 17, 2011)

If it fits your macros eat it


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I never throw the yolk away. They're tasty.


 

^^^Hell yeah and full of protein. I ate 6 whole eggs ED on my summer cut and still got down to 8% BF, no problem.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 17, 2011)

It seems like the whole fear of cholesterol thing is overblown - seriously, do people eat that many egg yolks that that is the only source of cholesterol problems?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2011)

I eat 6 whole eggs everyday, and I am cutting. Remember, there are only 70 calories in an egg. 6 whole fried eggs using Pam cooking spray is only 420 calories.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^^Take cholesterol into consideration.

I'll consume 1-2 whole eggs (along with my 15 egg whites) once or twice a week.


----------



## Imosted (Aug 17, 2011)

I eat around 3 whole eggs and 8 egg whites a day.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got my blood tests and they were in the normal range for HDL and LDL.  I eat red meat like its going out of business.  I know its not eggs, but cmon people, internet gossip means shit.  One year eggs are bad for you, the next they are good.  We are all working out(hopefully) and need all these good fats.  If you are worried about your cholesterol stop eating crap food fried in partially hydrogenated oils.  MMMM, nothing like cramming an H into your oil so it can firm up.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Built said:


> "Too much" fat? Not if your calories are where you want them to be.
> 
> Too much cholesterol? I know we've heard cholesterol demonized for years, but I'm just not buying it. The link between cholesterol consumption and blood lipids is weak. Even the uber-low AHA step II diet only lowered bad cholesterol by 11% - and lowered good cholesterol by 7%! Efficacy of a Therapeutic Lifestyle Change/Step 2 diet in moderately hypercholesterolemic middle-aged and elderly female and male subjects
> 
> ...


 

nice! ok ill just keep all ten yolks then. thanks


hahah yeah and the gf loves it


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Two whole raw eggs in my protien shake in the morning and two e/o eggs for my bed time snack, every day while cutting.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 18, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason to throw out egg yolks! I sometimes eat a dozen in a day myself. Why throw out the yolk? Have you ever seen the nutrient profile of a yolk before? It's amazing!!! 

The idea of fat is bad and cholesterol leads to heart problems stem from a quack in, I think around the 50s, and is bunk. There is no real evidence behind his lipid hypothesis and it has been challenged several times already. Remember the idea of egg yolks are bad come from the same people who think we eat too much protein and are gonna damage our kidneys. Eggs are your friend! Cheap, easy to prepare and can eat anywhere!


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2011)

judojosh said:


> The idea of fat is bad and cholesterol leads to heart problems stem from a quack in, I think around the 50s, and is bunk. There is no real evidence behind his lipid hypothesis and it has been challenged several times already.



Ancel Keys Seven Countries Study - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

His multiple regression analysis was incomplete. He held sucrose intake constant and showed saturated fat intake was correlated with heart disease. The problem is that he didn't hold saturated fat intake constant and show that sucrose (read: fructose) intake WASN'T correlated with heart disease. This part is necessary - without it, the conclusion Keys reached is unsubstantiated.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Ancel Keys Seven Countries Study - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *His multiple regression analysis was incomplete.* He held sucrose intake constant and showed saturated fat intake was correlated with heart disease. The problem is that he didn't hold saturated fat intake constant and show that sucrose (read: fructose) intake WASN'T correlated with heart disease. This part is necessary - without it, the conclusion Keys reached is unsubstantiated.



Whose multiple regression analysis isn't incomplete.  I loved/hated doing those   Wasn't allowed to use a computer for my stats and cost accounting classes.


----------



## Omar08 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is pretty hard to determine. I must advice you to consult a nutritionist so that you know how many yolks you can take.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 18, 2011)

*Read More Of The Right Research.*



sosc said:


> Its a tough call. I was reading a great article today on Fats and Cholesterol.



Sosc,

*Reading Quazi-Research*

You get credit for reading.  However, the problem is you're reading quazi-research..  



sosc said:


> To be on the safe side, you could limit yourself to one yolk a day. I eat only one hard-boiled egg every day.



*Bad Advice Base Lies*

To be safe, read more of the right information before you open your mouth. 



sosc said:


> I always hate throwing things away.



And I hate individuals who throw out information that is incorrect.  

*Built--Ansel Keys' Seven Countries Study Propaganda*

As Built noted, all the hysteria over saturated fat was crated by Ansel Keys who built all of his research on lies.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 18, 2011)

<---has never throw away a yolk....Geez


----------



## suprfast (Aug 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> <---has never throw away a yolk....Geez



I've egged a house once, does that count?


----------



## judojosh (Aug 19, 2011)

Dietary cholesterol has so little effect (if any) on your actual cholesterol levels and even then, IF it did there is still very little evidence that high cholesterol or Saturated fat increases your heart risk at all anyway


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Built said:


> "Too much" fat? Not if your calories are where you want them to be.
> 
> Too much cholesterol? I know we've heard cholesterol demonized for years, but I'm just not buying it. The link between cholesterol consumption and blood lipids is weak. Even the uber-low AHA step II diet only lowered bad cholesterol by 11% - and lowered good cholesterol by 7%! Efficacy of a Therapeutic Lifestyle Change/Step 2 diet in moderately hypercholesterolemic middle-aged and elderly female and male subjects
> 
> ...



Exactly this! Besides, testosterone is made from cholesterol, so if you're working out, you should be having plenty


----------



## oden (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 18 raw eggs a day-6in the morning-6 at lunch and6 befor bed I keep carbs low and am slim and trim-I get stronger all the time! study up on the iron guru vince grainalda- not sure how to spell that! raw eggs have no tast and go down easy-they dont fill you up and make you strong as hell if you lift like a man!!


----------



## judojosh (Aug 23, 2011)

oden said:


> I have 18 raw eggs a day-6in the morning-6 at lunch and6 befor bed I keep carbs low and am slim and trim-I get stronger all the time! study up on the iron guru vince grainalda- not sure how to spell that! raw eggs have no tast and go down easy-they dont fill you up and make you strong as hell if you lift like a man!!



There are no benefits (that I know of) for raw over cooked eggs.


----------



## squigader (Aug 24, 2011)

judojosh said:


> There are no benefits (that I know of) for raw over cooked eggs.



Completely true - cooking it actually increases the availability of protein - almost twice as much in fact!

Study here - Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques


----------



## ooa4oo (Aug 26, 2011)

I worry about cholesterol as well.

From what I know its true dietary cholesterol affects on blood cholesterol values is pretty low like ~15%, but that is enough to put you over the top depending on your situation.

Some can eat a carton a day and be fine while others are hyperresponders to dietary cholesterol and will have to watch what they eat. If you are unfortunate and one of those people, 5yolks a day could do harm to you.
Best to test your blood periodically to be sure.
Also if your family line has cholesterol issues then I would definately cut back on the cholesterol until you find out where you stand.
The jury is still somewhat out like you said on this topic so best to play it safe :]


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

First off i love eggs so i dont want to throw the yolk away, second off i guess im a little jewish and also a little world hungry friendly so i cant see why i shoudl throw a perfectly good peice of food away when i could eat it if i won a lifetime supply of free eggs... maybe


----------



## agababryn (Aug 26, 2011)

I use 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg daily


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 26, 2011)

ooa4oo said:


> I worry about cholesterol as well.
> 
> From what I know its true dietary cholesterol affects on blood cholesterol values is pretty low like ~15%, but that is enough to put you over the top depending on your situation.
> 
> ...



ooa,

*Genetics*

Seventy percent of your cholesterol is produced by you.  Thus, if your cholesterol is high, it because you picked the wrong parent. 

*Consuming Cholesterol Foods*

When increasing your intake of cholesterol, you body automatically will cut back on it production of cholesterol.  

*Bogus Cholesterol Research*

_Built's post _provide information on how Ansel Key's Seven Countries Study is bogus.  There were 22 countries involved in the study.  Keys threw out the information that did not support his theory. 

*Cholesterol Linked To Living Longer*

Reseach now indicate those with higher cholesterol levels live longer.  Dr Uffe Ravnskov's *Cholesterol Myths *goes into that. 

*What Will Kill You..."The Deadly Trifecta"*

The combination of three things is a death sentence. 

1) Low Levels of HDL, High Density Liproproetins, HDL

2) High Triglyerides

3) High Levels of LDL, Low Density Liproproteins.

*Fat's NOT The Problem*

1) Fat does NOT dramaticallyt increase cholesterol

2) Fat does NOT decrease HDL.

3) Fat does NOT increase Triglycerides.

*Sugar Will Kills Your *

1) Sugar decreases HDL.

2) Sugar increases Triglycerides. 

3) Sugar increases Particle B LDL, BAD LDL. 

*Saturated Fats*

1) Increase HDL 

2) Increase Partical A LDL, healthy LDL).  

*"No One Got Dumbber From Reading A Book."* Cosgrove

You haven't read enough of the right information.  

The world's not flat and cholesterol not going to kill you.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## judojosh (Aug 26, 2011)

ooa4oo said:


> I worry about cholesterol as well.
> 
> From what I know its true dietary cholesterol affects on blood cholesterol values is pretty low like ~15%, but that is enough to put you over the top depending on your situation.
> 
> ...



Even if that is true, that other respond differently to dietary cholesterol, there still isn't enough evidence to make a link between high cholesterol to any kind of heart problems


----------



## hp12c (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep chickens.  I can't imagine throwing away what my girls work so hard on.
Dozen a day between the 3 of us.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 26, 2011)

*eggsellent....*

i get unlimited farm fresh eggs,because i haul eggs for a living.20-30 ton a day,from GA. to MIAMI.And i eat 12 eggs a day,no problems,good source of protein.


----------



## ooa4oo (Aug 26, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> ooa,
> 
> *Genetics*
> 
> ...



Genetics.. agreed.

Consumption.. agreed except for hyperresponders who do not down regulate properly.

Ansel Keys.. agreed he was biased.

High cholesterol linked to longevity.. you should have noted this is specific focused on HDL.

Deadly trifecta.. agreed.

Sugars.. agreed.

Fats.. agreed.


A few more things..

People who have cholesterol issues that run in the family generally have issues transporting LDL out so even with a good hdl ldl ratio, higher cholesterol values will be worse for them.

Those against the lipid hypothesis are still the minority.
And the trend is leaning towards a revision, not a complete discrediting of the lipid hypothesis.
So the jury is still out.. not cut dry like a few here are posting it is.

And where I stand..

The men in my family have metabolic syndrome , and I don't throw out the yolk and eat about 28 eggs for breakfast every week.. but I' get bloodwork done so I'm aware of where I stand.

I am for the egg and believe the negative issues with cholesterol are over hyped.. not non existent.

Every individual is different and to be safe you should be getting bloodwork done every so often anyway..

You haven't read enough information.  

The world's round and cholesterol can be good as well as bad.

ooa


----------



## ooa4oo (Aug 26, 2011)

judojosh said:


> Even if that is true, that other respond differently to dietary cholesterol, there still isn't enough evidence to make a link between high cholesterol to any kind of heart problems



More LDL in blood + free radicals = CHD


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 26, 2011)

I eat 15 egg whites and 3-4 yolks for breakfast every day with 2 cups of oats and a banana. Have gone between having just egg whites and having up to 8 yolks and haven't seen much difference in cholesterol when i got bloodwork around those times (though there were other supplements and factors so in no way am i saying for sure one way or the other, just sharing my experience)


----------



## judojosh (Aug 27, 2011)

ooa4oo said:


> More LDL in blood + free radicals = CHD


 

LDL isnt really the monster it is made out to be. There is a belief that the smaller more dense LDL particles has an involvement in the process of inflammation, but again dietary fat or cholesterol doesnt produce these lipoproteins. It is a diet that is high in simple carbs that would lead to them.  It really isnt the cholesterol itself that is to blame but the inflamation but the diet high in sugar. 

As for free radicals and LDL.. yes. When LDL is oxidized it does pose a threat and free radicals are what cause it to oxidize but these free radicals are mainly from trans fat, which I assume we all avoid since we are so health consicous.  Furthermore fruits and veggies contain plenty of antioxidents that will help combat these free radicals. 

If ones diet is low in trans fat, low in simple carbs and high in veggies and fruit you shouldnt fear dietary fat or cholesterol. These high carb/ low fat diets that are pushed onto us are far more damaging then your eggs and bacon are.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 27, 2011)

*LDL Particle A and B...Know Your LDL.*



ooa4oo said:


> More LDL in blood + free radicals = CHD



*Not All LDL Is Bad*

Within LDL are subtypes.  As I stated in a previous post, Particle B LDL creates cardiovascular problems.  

Particle A LDL is not a problem. 

Particle B LDL is a big problem!

*"More LDL..."* 

This generalization is ludicrious.  

*Which LDL Do I Have?*

A fasting blood test specifically for LDL can breakdown if you have more Particle A or B LDL.  

However, few physicians request and LDL breakdown.

*Another Method of Determing LDL Particles*

In the standard fasting blood test, there are two indicators of which LDL Particles you have.

1) HDL Levels

2) Triglycerides

*LDL Particle A (Good LDL) *

1) High HDL Level

2) Low Triglycerides

*LDL Particle B (Cardiovascular precursor*)

1) Low HDL Levels

2) High Triglycerides

As physician Dr Robert Lustig noted, "Individuals with low HDL and high Triglycerides are a time bomb waiting to go off".

*Most Physicians Are CLUELESS*

The majority of medical physicians are clueless in understanding the correlation of HDL:Triglycerides in determing if which LDL Particles you have. 

*Medical Physicians...Disease*

Medical physicians study disease.  

That means the majority of physicians are clueless about nutrition, exercise, physical therapy, and pharmacology. 

*Free Radicals*

Yes, they are a problem.  

Now, go read up on LDL. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ooa4oo (Aug 28, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Not All LDL Is Bad*
> 
> Within LDL are subtypes.  As I stated in a previous post, Particle B LDL creates cardiovascular problems.
> 
> ...





Bro, the point was to show there is a link between high cholesterol and heart  problems, but uh.. thanks for diving off into a tangent and taking the  time to expand on LDLs to clarify on my "ludicrous generalization"

Now, go work on a better 1up attempt and  because I won't be dragging out this thread any further.


----------



## dsmith (Aug 28, 2011)

I always eat the yolk, eat about 5 eggs everyday


----------



## easymoneymike (Aug 28, 2011)

Two every morning, sometimes another one in the evening.  I don"t see the point in throwing them out.  If your worried about cholesterol, there is a lot worse things you need to eliminate before you throw out the yolks.


----------



## bentoverrows (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to do that 10 whole eggs until 3 months back. But now I have cut down to 2-whole eggs and 10 egg whites a day.

Now I get the idea of a cheat meal with 4 whole eggs once a week


----------



## andreaus (Dec 5, 2011)

some of the weight lifters i knew where getting through something like 36 eggs a day. i dont know where the hell they used to put all those cals but it never did them any harm that i knew of. they where as strong as oxes i can tell you.


----------



## squigader (Dec 5, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> i get unlimited farm fresh eggs,because i haul eggs for a living.20-30 ton a day,from GA. to MIAMI.And i eat 12 eggs a day,no problems,good source of protein.



You are one lucky bastard...
Do you ever get the organic kind of the omega-3 kind?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Omega eggs I know someone on here recommended them I'm addicted their all I will eat now the whole thing every time whites are so clear  yolks so yellow and they taste so much cleaner! I would like to thank you even though I don't know who you are! Thanks I'll!


----------



## ellfrog007 (Dec 6, 2011)

I eat 5 whole eggs every day.what's the difference from omega eggs and regular eggs.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

13 here


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never tossed out an egg yolk. Vince Gironda was mentioned by a previous poster, and he was sporting six packs in the 50's and 60's, and eggs were a staple in his diet. 

Our bodies produce cholesterol, so it knows how to deal with them under normal circumstances. When the linings of the arteries are smooth, any cholesterol flows right through them. If they are scarred or inflamed, that's when it can form clots. A c-reactive protein test can be more telling that cholesterol levels.

Lastly, trans fats are real bad guys. Since they are not found in nature, our bodies have no means of utilizing or breaking them down. Thus, they cause problems that often get attributed to cholesterol. 

Nothing I post should be taken as medical advice, but research it yourself, and you will be shocked what you discover.


----------



## Arra (Dec 13, 2011)

There are hypo-responders and hyper-responders to dietary cholesterol. Over 2/3rds of the population are hypo-responders while less than 1/3rd are hyper-responders; and the hyper-responders just get bigger and safer LDL's- not to mention an increase in HDL, and the HDL/LDL ratio stays the same, not that it matters much.

I still hear people on this board are scared of saturated fat, when some of the most healthy populations in the world (Austrians, Dutch, Swiss, French, Masai, Inuit) eat loads of their caloric intake (14%, 15.1%, 15.3%, 15.5%, 66%, 75%) in saturated fat. Furthermore, Ukrainians, Azerbaijanis, and Georgians eat low saturated fat in regards to caloric intake (7.5% or less), yet have some of the highest cardiac death rates.

Here are some decisive studies:

In 1992,  the Framingham studies showed that those who ate the most saturated fat  weighed the least, and had the lowest cholesterol ??? oopsies!

 The 2009  UCLA study studied the LDL number of heart attack patients in 541  hospitals. What were the results? 75% of people looked at had LDL in the  ???safe??? range (<130mg/dl). 21% of these patients were on statins.  That???s not all, but 50% of people had LDL in the ???optimal??? range  (<100mg/dl).


 The  MRFIT (multiple risk factors intervention trial) said that people with  the highest cholesterol levels had a 413% larger chance of dying  compared to the people with the lowest cholesterol. By the end of the  trials, 99.7% of the people with lowest cholesterol levels were alive,  while 98.7% of those with the highest cholesterol were alive. Or to say  it another way: .3% of the people with lowest cholesterol levels were  alive, while 1.3% of those with the highest cholesterol levels died. 1.3  is indeed 413% of .3, but said another way: the difference in  mortalities was 1 percentage point. And when you take out those with  independent risk factors such as smoking, the percentage difference gets  even lower.


Here are the outstanding results of the MONICA study: http://oi40.tinypic.com/14xi7w6.jpg

This is not to say cholesterol is irrelevant. Oxidized LDL is very relevant to heart disease, as is Lp-PLA2. But many other markers exist such as high sensitivity C-Reactive Protein, HbA1c, Homocysteine, fasting insulin, serum ferritin, and vitamin D status. The Triglyceride/HDL ratio can tell you your LDL pattern (A is good, B is bad): less than 3 is pattern A, 3-5 is pattern A/B, anything above 5 is pattern B.

Unfortunately, there is only one lab to my knowledge that measures oxidized LDL, and a great ratio for detecting heart disease is the Oxidized LDL/HDL ratio (via Johnson et al).

Polyunsaturates should be viewed as the "saturated fat" and hydrogenated oils are where they should be. Polyunsaturates are very susceptible to free radical damage versus saturated fat and monounsaturated fat. When free radicals oxygenate a polyunsaturated LDL it becomes oxidized and can enter the endothelium. Keeping polyunsaturates to 3-6% of caloric intake is critical. None of this "LDL clogs your arteries" stuff is true, our arteries aren't like pipes.

As for statins, they only reduce risk of heart attacks in *men with heart disease*, any other demographic the results are dismal to say the least, if not harmful (loss of memory, heightened suicide rates, depression, diabetes, and increased cancer mortality)

Though I'm glad people are catching on (at least here) that whole grains aren't all that is awesome in this world. I myself eat a fairly low carb diet (15%) while the majority of my calories come from fat (75%). When I was bulking I always used tubers/bulbs/roots.


----------

